# Hellgrammite



## Travis K (May 29, 2012)

I went dip netting in a pond yesterday and found only one of this Dobson Fly Larva:cry:












I have seen that some species display external lungs, but this one has a single spiracle at the end of it's tail.  Anyone game for suggesting which species I likely have?  FYI, specimen was found in Eastern Washington.


Cheers,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Malhavoc's (May 29, 2012)

That looks more liked a predacious diving beetle larva.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dytiscidae


and I can see two, the one big one in the first photo and a smaller one still in the water above your hand

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## loxoscelesfear (May 29, 2012)

Malhavoc's said:


> That looks more liked a predacious diving beetle larva.


diddo that.


----------



## Travis K (May 29, 2012)

Interesting, thanks.


----------



## Masurai (May 29, 2012)

I'll triple the predacious diving beetle larva ID. They are great little bug, very fun to watch.


----------



## beetleman (May 29, 2012)

yup, that's what it is........ooh awesome water tiger! it's gonna change into a pretty good sized diving beetle,wouldn't mind having some of those  nice find.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 29, 2012)

It looks big, kept some of those, they swim with their wimpy legs sometimes.  Don't know where they go to pupate though, wondered about that.


----------



## beetleman (May 30, 2012)

once they are ready to pupate,they will leave the water and bury themselves in moist loose soil/moss at the edge of the pond,there they will pupate and return to the water. man there are some big sp.up there in washington,down here in fla.we have the smaller cybisters which are cool and all,but i want the big ones from there


----------



## Travis K (May 30, 2012)

Thanks guys.  After reading up on Dytiscus I now know what I need to do.  My guy was trying to get out of the water to pupate when I saw him/her.  I will end up going back to those ponds and looking for more of the larger species.

Malhavoc,  Yes I know there are more than one but the smaller one in the back ground is a different species.  I had a smaller one of this same larger species but it expired in route to the house.  I think it got chomped by one of the other aquatic inverts.  I lost about 5 or 6 salamander larva too by invert predation.

Any tips on creating suitable habitat for it to pupate?  Will moist coco fiber be fine?


----------



## Masurai (May 30, 2012)

I think moist coco fiber should work.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (May 31, 2012)

Great thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Travis K (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I got home on Wednesday and it was dead.  I imagine it was ready to leave the pond and pupate on Saturday when I caught it.  It had nowhere to get out of the water.  I was just one day too late :-(  I will be trying to get some more though and this time I will be more prepared.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jun 1, 2012)

Masurai said:


> I think moist coco fiber should work.


Not knocking your suggestion.  I have had moisture loving spiders die of dessication because cocoa fiber absorbs moisture like no tomorrow.  Damp and wet cocoa fiber tends to mold from my experience.  Maybe some damp top soil?  oh, and Travis K, there's a giant snake about to bite your face


----------



## beetleman (Jun 1, 2012)

when i used to raise the fla. sp.(cybisters)i would keep each larvae in seperate containers,fairy deep water,and sphagnum moss,the moss was in the water,and sloped out of the water,and when it was time the larvae would crawl out and bury itself in the moss and pupate with no problems.


----------



## Travis K (Jun 4, 2012)

beetleman said:


> when i used to raise the fla. sp.(cybisters)i would keep each larvae in seperate containers,fairy deep water,and sphagnum moss,the moss was in the water,and sloped out of the water,and when it was time the larvae would crawl out and bury itself in the moss and pupate with no problems.


Thanks.

I went looking for more in a lager body of water this weekend but was not able to find anything.  I will try and go back to the place I caught the one above another time.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 4, 2012)

fingers crossed    they seem to be common in very weedy ponds,not large bodies of water,smaller ponds is more for them,i used to go to the smaller  shallow   weedy bodies of water and always net  out a bunch.


----------

